# Pumpkin the Ginger Cat



## ShopGirlNY152 (Jul 4, 2021)

This is Rufus' fur brother, Pumpkin. He used to live under the house and then we made friends with him and adopted him. He has feline immunodeficiency virus so he is an inside only cat now. When we brought Rufus home I had no idea what to expect but after a little while they became best friends. At night I say "bedtime" and they both run to get on the bed first and in my lap. In the morning they race each other to the kitchen for breakfast and play fight while I fix it. It's hilarious and brings me joy lol. I love my boys!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I love seeing a good friendship like this.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Best buddies !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely! Rufus is the same colour as my Tilly-cat - I think of it as ginger-au-lait.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

What a handsome boy! .


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Lovely poodle


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

Oh my gosh that's adorable!!!! Thanks for sharing the love 💘


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

That is just too sweet! I have never had 2 animals in my house snuggle with one another.


----------



## ShopGirlNY152 (Jul 4, 2021)

This is another ginger cat who lives under my house. We call him Butternut lol. He's a lot younger than Pumpkin, just showed up one day. Could be related lol. I don't plan on adopting him but I'm feeding him and hoping to get him comfortable around people. We have a local cat rescue and I'd like to send him there to find a forever home. He's slowly getting more and more comfortable with me but my inside fur boys and kids keep me pretty busy so I don't have much time to work on gaining his trust. It took two years to get Pumpkin to trust me and love me but it was worth it so I'll keep trying!


----------

